# Airflow (afc) skyking, blue tricycle with fender skirts (never ridden)



## Mosthatedcycles (May 22, 2015)

For sale I have a blue AIRFLOW SKYKING Tricycle with fender skirts and also has a working headlight. This trike has never been ridden before. I bought it to display in my mancave and now im getting ready to move and would like to sell it to someone that would get some enjoyment out of it. The front wheel has a clear spoke protector over it that can be easily removed if needed. I wax the trike on a regular basis and polish the chrome so the paint and chrome really pop when the sun or light hits it. Im asking $175 plus shipping. Send me your zipcode and I will send you price for shipping. I am located in Phoenix Arizona and trike could be picked up locally as well. I accept Paypal. If you have any questions or want to see more pictures send me a message. Thank you......Robert.


----------

